
Show HN: A Visual and Interactive Guide to the Basics of Neural Networks - jalammar
https://jalammar.github.io/visual-interactive-guide-basics-neural-networks/
======
jalammar
Even though it's posted on my blog, I hope this fits the bill for "Show HN"
since the interactive parts can be tinkered and played with. I'd love any
feedback or corrections.

~~~
pdm55
Complete ML noob here, who knows a bit of math (first year university calculus
& statistics). I think your tute hit just the right note. Gave me the key
concepts. Thanks very much.

~~~
jalammar
Glad you found it useful! Thanks for your feedback!

------
shostack
Nice functionality. I feel like you should team up with the guy from
BetterExplained.com who posts here. You both do a great job of trying to
simplify and visually represent complex concepts.

------
sharemywin
That's an awesome job.

